# Keto / Morning workout question



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Currently trying to lose some fat and am dieting using the Keto methodology.

I train at 6:30am and don't eat anything before i train other than a coffee is this ok? I have my 6 eggs as soon as i get back.

I am getting it in the ear from people especially my family when i tell them what my diet consists off. We have high colestral in our family will eating all this fat be detrimental to my health or is it the fact that my body is burning the fat and using it for energy that stops it effecting me health wise.

Is Ethadryn a stimulant if so going by what Dave Palumbo says should i leave it alone while on this diet.


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Also is Ethadryn a stimulant if so going by what Dave Palumbo says should i leave it alone while on this diet.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I never train unfuelled,too much potential for injury/illness imo.

Regarding the eggs,this type of cholesterol doesn't normally impact on blood levels,google dietary cholesterol for more info.

However,as it appears you are predisposed to high levels then regular checkups with the doc should be done.


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

I am getting into the habit of using fitday which im enjoying and its making me obviously more aware of what im eating.

Im 200lb and so im averaging 300 grams of protein and 100 grams fat and just making sure my carbs is below 50 grams this by default makes my calorie count average around 2500, does this sound about right.


----------



## philip41 (Apr 23, 2007)

chopperead said:


> I am getting into the habit of using fitday which im enjoying and its making me obviously more aware of what im eating.
> 
> Im 200lb and so im averaging 300 grams of protein and 100 grams fat and just making sure my carbs is below 50 grams this by default makes my calorie count average around 2500, does this sound about right.


You should really be looking at 1lb per 1lb of your lean mass for protein intake.

Keto is typically 65% Fats 30% protein and 5% or 20g or less Carbs.

You have to much protein in there at the minute, this may well hinder you getting into ketosis.

As for the first Q unless it cardio then yes i would personally fuel before hand.


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

Many of the other guys on here seem to suggest the 1.5g to 1lb of full body weight measurement so gonna stick with that for the mo.

I had one of my protein and peanut butter shakes this morning pre workout which went down fine so will continue with that each morning.


----------

